# Recent IMAF Camp.



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2002)

Can anyone give us a review of the recent IMAF San Antonio camp (1-3 Feb.)?

The guest instructor was Professor Max Pallen of Senkotiros Escrima--I am not familiar with him or the system.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone?


----------

